# When will i be offered Clomid??????



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, I was just wondering at what stage did you all get offered Clomid I am TTC naturally I have never had IVF and had a lap and dye at the start of February where they removed adhesions and I have been told that my womb is very healthy. I have follow up appointment at infertility clinic in July and the consultant told me that she would discuss options with me if I am STILL not pg by then, so anyone any ideas with what the options will be as I am unexplained?  

Sarah xx


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was given a four month wait between HSG to try and get pg. Then returned for clomid. But had discussed clomid as the option to take after HSG showed tubes normal and therefore unexplained IF. But it does vary between consultants - some peps here have gone straight to IUI others have even gone straight to IVF. I think it depends on you and whether you are doing it privately or not. We are doing clomid and possibly IUI next privately and think this will take about a year to go through by which time we hopefully will be at the top of the NHS IVF waiting list if needed!
Nice to meet you R


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

My doc suggested clomid after my hsg test. We had been ttc for 12 cycles and everything looked good besides me having only 1 tube. She really wasn't sure where to go from there so we started clomid and I finished my 2nd cycle 2 wks. ago. If you'd like to try it I would just ask your doc and see what he/she has to say about it.
Much luck to you,
Kristen


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I had lap and Dye which was clear and i was offered Clomid on my follow up appointment which was about 3 weeks after lap and Dye.  I know of some consultants that like you to try naturally for a while after lap and dye but my consultant said I'd been trying long enough and couldn't see the point in delaying what he would probably end up giving me in a few months anyways. 

I would definitely ask for it if it is not offered.  

good luck ladies

Toni
xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Saze

Think I've spoke 2 u on chat b4!! I've been ttc 4yrs and just started clomid 4  month ago!!!  

I had 2 have op 2 open tubes twice and remove adhesions. All in working order now i hope!! U'll most likely be offered clomid when u go back 2 be honest. I go 2 see my con may 22nd, if not pg by then, god only knows what then 4 me?   Good luck, hope you move along quickly hun   

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!!! 

Do you think I might have to go for HSG even if I have had a lap and dye


----------

